# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EMMC TOOL FREE Released for EASY-JTAG user. Nuclead BOMB inside.

## mohamed73

*EMMC TOOL FREE Released for EASY-JTAG user. Nuclead BOMB inside.*   *Time of Revolutionary Technology comming now.
Time of EMMC (Embedded Multi-Media Controller). 
After 3 month of hardworking we did this and now time for release this amazing tool.  At this moment solution tested on: N7100, I9300, i9082, I9105,i9103,S6810. and solution still under development.  *  *EMMC Tool for EASY-JTAG  - direct EMMC flasher / programmer,  boot repair via Direct connection to EMMC.*  *Some LIRIC. 
Times is changed, now all high cost phones, use new type of flash chip - EMMC. 
So we need follow new technology and this is result:  EMMC TOOL, EMMC TOOL PRO. 
We avoid damaged phones by LOW QUALITY CHINA EMMC CHINA FLASHER WITH 2 button (READ/WRITE) and other FAKES
without any manual and ISP pinouts. So we provide full package with manual and shematic.*  *What is this EMMC TOOL, EMMC TOOL PRO:*  *EMMC TOOL (READ/WRITE) -  this is free for EASY- JTAG users.  EMMC TOOL Pro  - proffesional addon tool with huge list of uniuqe and exlusive functions.   
EMMC TOOL Pro version free for all existed users or  user who  will buy EASY-JTAG before 1 October 2013.*  *Why you need EMMC TOOL or EMMC TOOL PRO:*  *[1] Many known famouse phones have very limited JTAG function, and now allow full control EMMC chip,
for example, GT-i9103, GT-P7510, Motorola MB860,MB862, HTC one X. (based on Tegra 2/3 chipsets). Via 
Direct EMMC you can easy READ/WRITE full or part of EMMC CHIP.*  *[2] You can repair boot on phones with damaged JTAG PINS.*   *[3] Last Broadcomm based phones such as i9082,i9082L,i9080,i9105, i9105P, S6810, S6810P have disabled JTAG after erasing ROM2.
You can easy repair them even if JTAG disabled for this phones.  [4] You can READ/Write full or part of EMMC CHIP with factory disable JTAG function, such as Samsung GT-I9500, GT-I9300, GT-N7100.*  *[5] You can repartition, clone partition,  factory format emmc function  [6] Speed of DIRECT EMMC Write/ReaD x10 faster than normal DCC JTAG CONNECTION.*   *Connection type:*  *[1] EMMC via ISP. (You can connect direct to phone pcb, EMMC pinouts available)  [2] EMMC via direct connect  (EMMC installed in socket or wires ).*   *PRO AND NORMAL VERSION  differents:* * EMMC Direct Tool (Ready for download):* *- Read/Write EMMC via ISP. (You can connect direct to phone pcb, EMMC pinouts avalable)
- Read/Write EMMC via direct connect  (EMMC installed in socket).*  *EMMC Direct Tool PRO(Ready for download for beta testers.):* *- One click boot repair via direct emmc connection (First in the world and exclusive)
- Read MMC info (Many usefull info there such as read/write counter, error counter, etc)
- Read/Write EMMC via ISP connect (You can connect direct to phone pcb, EMMC pinouts available)
- Read/Write EMMC via direct connect  (EMMC installed in socket or JTAG Socket soldered to EMMC pins).
- Pause/Resume while Reading/Writing EMMC.
- Factory EMMC formatting (If you lucky may b*e this will help you *recover bad emmc)
- Low EMMC formattin. (If you lucky may be this will help you recover bad emmc)
- Master/Slave partition activation (This function will help you choise Active partition for Boot)
- EMMC smart repartition. (One click repartion function)
- EMMC partition cloning.*   *Supported EMMC TYPES:* *Support most of known  EMMC chip inside known phones. Here list:*  *Socket BGA 169 pins.* *================
EMMC CHIPS: 
KMVTU000LM-B503   -  Devices: China copy of I9300\N719\N7102
KMVIS000LM-B503?KMV3U000LM-B304  -  Devices: Samsung: GT-i9300\N7100
KMVYL000LM-B503  -  Devices: China copy I9100\N9220\N7000
Samsung: GT-I9100, i9100G, i9108,i9220,i9228,N7000,i777,M250S,M250K,i9250*  *
SDIN5D2-4G,SDIN5C4-16G,SDIN4C2-4G,SDIN4C1-4G,SDIN5C2-8G
KLMAG4FEJA-A001,KMVAL000LM-B304,KMSJS000KM-B308,H9DP32A4JJAC
- Devices: Huawei, Levono, ZTE*  *Socket BGA 162 pins:* *EMMC CHIPS:
H9TP33A6ADMC-MRKYM
KMMLL000QM-B503
KMKJS000VM-B309
KMKLL000UM-B406
Known Devices: Google G14\G17\G18\G23*  *Socket BGA 186 pins:* *EMMC CHIP: KMKYL000VM-B603 
Devices: Samsung I717,727,777,E160K,E120S,T989,I929,W999,B9120 P7320 
ISP EMMC direct: Each phones have unique pins. We have reseach complete solution with full shematic of connection, pinouts.
and pro version with one click easy repair file for writing over EMMC DIRECT connect.*  *Adapter very easy by hand made, sheamatic of adapter available on support zone.*  *Some screenshots of DIRECT EMMC TOOL:*     *Here some screenshots of how connect phone:  
NEW dead pcb(rom 2 erased, jtag disabled)*     *PCB with small developer pcb for easy soldering*:    *Adapter + phone:   
Full connect:  *  *Direct connection to EMMC mode:*     *EMMC pinout HERE:*    P.S Are you want other JTAG? ok ) we working again

----------

